# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Roster of 2020 POTUS Candidates And Your 'Wish List' Candidate for 2020 *

## Stratovarious

_With or Without 'Qualifiers' / Stipulations, example;_
-Assuming 'he/she' holds to their word, keeps promises.
-Won't be a Lame Duck Pres
-Blocks Gun Restrictions

_My short list ;_
Trey Gowdy  (Provided he did more than brilliantly yell at Hillary)
Rand Paul   (Adopts more of his Pop's stances)
Pres Trump (Puts America before Israel, keeps promises)
Ron Paul      (If not retired)
Andrew Napolitano (Pre-2018)

Trump
Pence
Mitt Romney (gasp)
Rubio
Cruz
Judge Napolitano 
Rand Paul
Ron Paul
Adam Kokesh
Gary Johnson (cough)
Bill Weld 
Peter Schiff
Bernie Sanders
Hillary Clingon
Joe Biden
Corey Booker
Elizabeth Warren
Andrew Cuomo
Kamala Harris
Tulsi Gabbard
Kirsten Gillibrand
Jerry Brown
Chuck Norris
Winston Churchill
George Soros
Julian Assange
Che Guevara
Sirhan Sirhan
Write in _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ...
*Declared and 'supposed' .

----------


## Swordsmyth

My write-ins:

Massie
Amash
Mike Lee

I'm open to other suggestions.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Write-ins:

Ron Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

Rand Paul - Pres.

Mike Rowe - Vice Pres.

----------


## francisco

Write-in: Justin Amash

2nd choice Rand

3rd choice Weld

----------


## francisco

> My write-ins:
> 
> Massie
> Amash
> Mike Lee
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions.


Have you suddenly become disaffected by the Great Orange Bloviator?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Have you suddenly become disaffected by the Great Orange Bloviator?


I voted for Rand and Trump in the main poll, I had to write in the write-ins.

I would rather have someone better than Trump but I would rather have Trump than somebody worse.
We are making progress under Trump.

If someone better runs against Trump in the primaries I will vote for them because even if he wins anyway it will remind him that he needs us, I have not yet absolutely decided what I will do if there is a 3rd party candidate that is better than Trump, the next 2 years will decide for me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 3rd choice Weld


LOL

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Rand Paul - Pres.
> 
> Mike Rowe - Vice Pres.


Rand is in the poll but you didn't vote for him in it?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

May I ask why name of rising Dem liberal socialist star  Ocasio Cortez is not on the list?
Or of rising  GOP-Adelson conservative stars  Scott-Ivanka?


Edit to add:

Why America-First MAGA's top funder Adelson's name is not on the list and only Dem's top funder Soros's is?

Why in the world is  Sirhan Sirhan's  name on the list?




Polls can be very useful in capturing snapshots of  popular sentiments at a given time but this poll's options  could have been more inclusive.

----------


## Stratovarious

> May I ask why name of rising Dem liberal socialist star  Ocasio Cortez is not on the list?
> Or of rising  GOP-Adelson conservative stars  Scott-Ivanka?


Cortez is 29

----------


## PursuePeace

2020? Whatever.

I'm kind of rooting for a worldwide monster catastrophe at this point:





Second choice: 
Rand 2020.

----------


## kahless

Looking at Mo Brooks, he should probably be on the list.

----------


## gaazn

Beto-Cruz will be compared to Lincoln-Douglass stepping stone.

----------


## oyarde

Trump  , Pence , Paul , Massie , Paul , Sirhan Sirhan  , although I did write myself in last time after voting for Rand in the primary . Likely will again .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

2020? Imagine the utter hysteria from the neoconservative media if Trump dumped Pence for his second term, and named Dave Brat as his VP. It would be a smart move if Trump wants to increase his odds of survival...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> My write-ins:
> 
> Massie
> Amash
> Mike Lee
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions.


Also Brat and Blum.

----------


## RonZeplin

Write-ins:

 Austin Petersen
Ammon Bundy
 Ryan Bundy
 Augustus Sol Invictus
James Weeks (LP stripper)
Massie
Amash

----------


## PursuePeace

> 2020? Imagine the utter hysteria from the neoconservative media if Trump dumped Pence for his second term, and named Dave Brat as his VP. It would be a smart move if Trump wants to increase his odds of survival...


That would be great, actually.
Although, I don't think Trump has much to worry about in 2020.
TDS is real but it's not as widespread as the media wants people to believe, imo.

----------


## PursuePeace

Mitt Romney? What..?
This poll is rigged.
Where am I, Broward County?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> Pres Trump (Puts America before Israel, keeps promises)


Top-neocon reverses course, says Trump's most pro-Israel president ever

----------


## Anti Federalist

And no Vermin Supreme?
 @heavenlyboy34 is disappoint

----------


## Swordsmyth

How old is Pat Buchanan?

----------


## Stratovarious

> How old is Pat Buchanan?


ha ha, good question , I'm sure you know now, but yea, I looked it up, 83.
I always liked Pat Buchanan, I forgot about him, Pats' not likely to bid I'm sure.

----------


## Superfluous Man

As long as it's a wish list, and there are people on it who have zero chance of running, I see no reason not to say Ron Paul.

----------


## euphemia

For Rand to run for President he has going to have to court more than college students.  There aren’t enough of them and they don’t have any money.  He will also have to learn to be more concise and how to debate.  His dad is one of the best ever, so he has a lot of counsel available.

I get that college students put in a lot of volunteer hours and all, but the people Rand needs to convince are the adults living their adult life.  People moving toward retirement.  People who have deeper pockets.  

And I think 2020 is a bit optimistic.  Nobody has been doing anything to brand and organize a real constitutional liberty party.  There are a lot of rules in place about ballot access, and basically it’s too late now,  it’s only a year  away. This stuff should have been done right after the last presidential election,    Slapping something together now would be a big waste of time and money.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

At this point Adam Kokesh has an acceptable platform

----------


## euphemia

You can say that, but he is a relative unknown.  He can’t get a message out there in a year without being a lot more visible. He has not done that, and as we learned when Dr. Ron ran, the msm will shut him out when he’s standing right there as part of a 3-person debate.  Unless someone is out there now talking about liberty issues, 2024 is a much more realistic option.

----------


## jon4liberty

Kokesh cant be taken serious unfortunately. After meeting him several times and being unable to put people in seats in Iowa. We need to put more influence on Trump with Rand Paul and Mick Mulvaney

----------


## Swordsmyth

> ha ha, good question , I'm sure you know now, but yea, I looked it up, 83.
> I always liked Pat Buchanan, I forgot about him, Pats' not likely to bid I'm sure.


It's never too late.

----------


## angelatc

#TeamKokesh

----------


## Stratovarious

> It's never too late.


True, would be interesting.....

----------


## Stratovarious

> Kokesh cant be taken serious unfortunately. After meeting him several times and being unable to put people in seats in Iowa. We need to put more influence on Trump with Rand Paul and Mick Mulvaney


This is the first time I've heard him speak, I lasted 4 minutes, headed for the 'flight bag' , he 
appears to not want anyone else to speak. He rambled about nothing the entire 4 mins , painting
Moyneux as a Canadian Agent another Russia Gate practically.......very tough 'listen' .
I will try to wade through more of it in a bit........

I think it was Bryan Liberty that mentioned nixing Pence for someone else as VP, I like Pence
but I have often wondered the same, pull in Rand Paul as 2020 Vp RM , or someone else
with a big presence, or impact. 
My vp choice if I could bring myself to trust him would be Trey Gowdy, but I must admit
I have lost my faith in his sincerity of actually performing to match his excellent rhetoric.

-
 Edit: I lasted another 2 min and 44 seconds, I know Molyneux's tools well enough
that I can bank on him absolutely crushing Kokesh, I could see the wheels spinning.
Yea , Kokesh showed me nothing but loooozer in that 7 minutes, pathetic logic.
-

----------


## jon4liberty

I use to think he was a great speaker and very articulate and he still can be. I thought being a vet and looks well kept he would make for a great candidate. You meet him enough and realize he is very arrogant and something is off. Just looking in his eyes in convos and he has those crazy eyes. I get bad vibes every time with him.  

The open carry march he wanted to do on DC lost him a lot of support. People began to think of him as a Fed but i dont know that. He was going to lead people into a slaughter it felt like

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> And no Vermin Supreme?
>  @heavenlyboy34 is disappoint


Truth. It's a great injustice to Murica not to include the Great Vermin.

----------


## euphemia

I have met Pat Buchanan and his wife Shelley. I cant begin to tell you how much I enjoyed them.  They are lovely, gracious people.  And funny.  They are very good at encouraging young candidates, and I think whoever runs should definitely pull Pat in to have a role.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

RPF c. 2012: "NOBP"

RPF c. 2019: "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> RPF c. 2012: "NOBP"
> 
> RPF c. 2019: "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."


#NoPence #NoRomney #NoHaley

----------


## Swordsmyth

> RPF c. 2012: "NOBP"
> 
> RPF c. 2019: "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."


Only 2 votes for Pence and the vote for Romney was either a mistake or a joke if you read the post by Pursue Peace.

How is that "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."?

----------


## Stratovarious

> RPF c. 2012: "NOBP"
> 
> RPF c. 2019: "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."


Is this a comedy skit teaser ?

----------


## oyarde

> RPF c. 2012: "NOBP"
> 
> RPF c. 2019: "Pence and Romney are pretty cool."


I have never drank beer with anyone I heard say Romney is cool .

----------


## oyarde

I would be more concerned that people on RPF's voting for Gabbard . Personally I believe many of them would just vote for Satan too.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Sammy

> I would be more concerned that people on RPF's voting for Gabbard . Personally I believe many of them would just vote for Satan too.


She is good on Foreign Policy..But she supports Bernie's Communist agenda that's a dealbreaker for me....

For 2020 I will probably vote for Trump...If he does start a new war or pushes for Gun Control or amnesty I'm will not vote for Trump

----------


## Sammy

> How old is Pat Buchanan?


He is 80 years old...He should have run in 2004 against George W Bush in the Republican primaries...

----------


## Superfluous Man

> 


The most remarkable thing about that graph to me is how sparsely populated the quadrant for economically conservative and socially liberal is.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The most remarkable thing about that graph to me is how sparsely populated the quadrant for economically conservative and socially liberal is.


Social liberalism leads to economic liberalism, there is a psychological connection between them.

----------


## Stratovarious

> Poll: In 2020, I Will Vote For:Vote (extremely hard) and comment.


That's right, vote harder..........

----------


## oyarde

> The most remarkable thing about that graph to me is how sparsely populated the quadrant for economically conservative and socially liberal is.


I think it has always been that way . From my personal experience it is a small sector . Mostly High IQ type people with limited formal education who have had experience at the top and bottom of different types of companies , military etc .

----------


## oyarde

So far , Rand Paul , Write Ins , Trump , Pence , Schiff , Chuck Norris , Julian Assange and Sirhan Sirhan are pulling 26 of 35 votes or 75 Percent . As expected .

----------


## oyarde

I think I am pulling at least three Write Ins which puts me out in front of Gary Johnson , Bill Weld , Danke , Cuomo , Jerry Brown , Che , Soros , Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton .

----------


## oyarde

This thread gets

----------


## Stratovarious

> I think I am pulling at least three Write Ins which puts me out in front of Gary Johnson , Bill Weld , Danke , Cuomo , Jerry Brown , Che , Soros , Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton .


I'm holding out for the last minute when I can tilt results with power votes for sirhan sirhan...got some 'diggin' to do 
first ....

----------


## oyarde

> I'm holding out for the last minute when I can tilt results with power votes for sirhan sirhan...got some 'diggin' to do 
> first ....


I was worried about he and Danke slipping up on me .

----------


## oyarde

> Truth. It's a great injustice to Murica not to include the Great Vermin.


Vermin will not be included in The Great American Giveaway Debates ( dems ) . Ponies and toothbrushes make it too hard to compete with bernies "free" college .

----------


## oyarde

I had a meeting with four other people today to discuss writing me in .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I had a meeting with four other people today to discuss writing me in .


Did they all agree to write you in?

----------


## oyarde

> Did they all agree to write you in?


Yes . I have lost count but could be to double digits .

----------


## Aratus

........................i voted for everyone from  Mike Pence to Jerry Brown.

........................i ignored chuck norris, julian assange and mister soros.

.......................the people who have passed, have truly passed on. yes.

.......................i did not vote for donald john trump nor was i tempted.

----------


## Stratovarious

> ........................i voted for everyone from  Mike Pence to Jerry Brown.
> 
> ........................i ignored chuck norris, julian assange and mister soros.
> 
> .......................the people who have passed, have truly passed on. yes.
> 
> .......................i did not vote for donald john trump nor was i tempted.


Maxine Waters?

----------


## PAF

> This is the first time I've heard him speak, I lasted 4 minutes, headed for the 'flight bag' , he 
> appears to not want anyone else to speak. He rambled about nothing the entire 4 mins , painting
> Moyneux as a Canadian Agent another Russia Gate practically.......very tough 'listen' .
> I will try to wade through more of it in a bit........
> 
> I think it was Bryan Liberty that mentioned nixing Pence for someone else as VP, I like Pence
> but I have often wondered the same, pull in Rand Paul as 2020 Vp RM , or someone else
> with a big presence, or impact. 
> My vp choice if I could bring myself to trust him would be Trey Gowdy, but I must admit
> ...



I almost shut that off after the first 7 minutes, but after that, it was one helluva debate.


I haven't voted since '12 and never planned to again, but I could definitely get behind Kokesh for this run, simply because he represents my views.


Stefan, on the other hand, showed his colors. As much as he spouts freedom and liberty, he rejected every effort based on "data", repeatedly took Kokesh out of context, and supports the statist agenda believing it will lead to freedom/liberty, but will do nothing other than continue the status quo.


Kokesh, hit me up PM.

----------


## Stratovarious

> I almost shut that off after the first 7 minutes, but after that, it was one helluva debate.
> 
> 
> I haven't voted since '12 and never planned to again, but I could definitely get behind Kokesh for this run, simply because he represents my views.
> 
> 
> Stefan, on the other hand, showed his colors. As much as he spouts freedom and liberty, he rejected every effort based on "data", repeatedly took Kokesh out of context, and supports the statist agenda believing it will lead to freedom/liberty, but will do nothing other than continue the status quo.
> 
> 
> Kokesh, hit me up PM.


Thanks, I will give it a listen after 7 min, later today......

----------


## oyarde

I think Churchill would be a little pissy about being lumped in with Soros & Che as the only ones not receiving  votes .

----------


## CaptUSA

> The most remarkable thing about that graph to me is how sparsely populated the quadrant for economically conservative and socially liberal is.


This shouldn't surprise you at all.  That quadrant doesn't want or need government.  The state has a vested interest to keep people out of that quadrant.  And it will use its schooling system, its media, its economic influence, and its weapons to keep people out of that quadrant.  Notice how few red and blue dots in that quadrant??  Those dots don't play well with free people.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Ok who are the ones who voted for Jackson and Sharpton?  Whoever did that I hope you did it just to be funny.

----------


## acptulsa

> Ok who are the ones who voted for Jackson and Sharpton?  Whoever did that I hope you did it just to be funny.


Folks vote for them all the time
Some just like to hear a rhyme.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## oyarde

> 


LOL . Those two woman are not fit for any office , ever .

----------


## Stratovarious

> I think Churchill would be a little pissy about being lumped in with Soros & Che as the only ones not receiving  votes .


Right, I've always been a fan, I thought I should list the 'dead' and 'no ways' at the end....:shrugs:
But you know on the other hand, this last month or so I read some pretty horrific sht on Churchill, he was a hella' speaker 
to be sure, but the corruption and I think Globalist Elite was discussed. I don't remember what linked it, but it 
was an eye opener.
The Bircher's claim Honest Abe was also a part of that 'all seeing eye' club.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

oops, n/m

----------


## oyarde

Poll holding pretty steady , Rand , Write Ins , Trump , Pence , Peter Schiff , Julian Assange , Chuck Norris , Sirhan  Sirhan , Bill Weld & Gary Johnson pulling about 60 percent of total voting .

----------


## oyarde

Have you voted ?

----------


## enhanced_deficit

*
PRAGMATISM 2020 
*
Risk of  even a glass of water with "D" on it beating GOP-Adelson's current leader in 2020 has gone up, it would be prudent for GOP/Libertarians to explore backup alternatives to avoid seeing a left wing neocon like Biden taking charge of WH. 
Call it realistic if you must, but optimism without realism leads to unpleasant surprises often.





> My write-ins:
> 
> Massie
> Amash
> Mike Lee
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions.


ML seems tad bot too religious (translated irrational)  in his thinking when it comes to his world view on US globalist interventions, foreign aid, Christian Zionism etc. Seeing him on same page as Lyin Ted, Lindsey Graham on some foreign interverntions issues is bit troubling.

Amash seems like a principled guy but is too inexperienced at this stage. 
Rand Paul would be ideal, hopefully he'd reconsider looking at changing climate. 


Related

Libertarian Chairman: "I agree with Representative Amash's conclusions," could be our 2020 nominee

----------


## juleswin

Andrew Yang, so far he is the best replacement for Trump.

----------


## oyarde

> Andrew Yang, so far he is the best replacement for Trump.


That is your write in ? The crazy guy ? You should write me in Jules. Or if you prefer someone not as crazy there is Massie.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Kid Rock 2020.

----------


## oyarde

Dems are down to just five clown candidates polling five percent or better . biden , bernie , Pocohantas (  15 % ),  head job Harris ( 7 % ) and bootyjudge ( 5% ) . I think only bernie might be the only one that might beat Sirhan Sirhan  head to head .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like dems are down to 10 candidates with only about six making better than two percent . Creepy joe in the lead .

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Looks like dems are down to 10 candidates with only about six making better than two percent . Creepy joe in the lead .

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Those sneaky dems are so unpredictable . I figured Warren , Harris & Bootyjudge would be left behind by now  . Always bringing these great candidates to the front , Gore , Kerry , Obama , Clinton , Biden , Bernie , Harris , Warren , Bootyjudge ....... where will they stop with these wonderful choices ? Who will be opposing Pence in 2024?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Vermin Love Supreme

----------


## oyarde

Looks  like  Trump , Pence , Napalitano  , Rand Paul , Kokesh , Peter Schif , Chuck Norris ,Assange , Sirhan Sirhan  and Write Ins ( Ron Paul , Oyarde ) are pulling 74 percent of the total votes  with Soros and Che bringing up the rear in last place  . Bill Weld , Bernie , Sharpton , Jesse Jackson ,  Jerry Brown , Kamala Harris , Cuomo , Warren , Booker , Biden , Clinton , Gary Johnson are all just barely ahead of Soros and Che and are all trailing Romney .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


What a dunderhead.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> He is 80 years old...He should have run in 2004 against George W Bush in the Republican primaries...


He already ran against his father during the 1992 election and that didn't end well.

----------


## oyarde

Still pitching the write in Oyarde here . I still predict Trump easily takes my home state .

----------


## oyarde

Hopefully everyone here in states biden cannot win will be writing me in this year.

----------


## Aratus

> I think Churchill would be a little pissy about being lumped in with Soros & Che as the only ones not receiving  votes .





> Ok who are the ones who voted for Jackson and Sharpton?  Whoever did that I hope you did it just to be funny.


i think i voted for Jessie and AL --- i see i voted as often as i could. i even voted for our current VEEP ... Mister Mike Pence, too. i likewise happily voted for MITT ROMNEY, i think!  i'd have voted for young Winston Churchill, the grandson of the legendary ww2 wartime leader whose funeral i dimly remember from quite a few decades ago, but he is  currently in the U.K and i cannot  deliberately squander a vote.

----------


## Aratus

https://www.theguardian.com/politics...chill-obituary

----------


## Aratus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQldUeevrQQ

----------


## Aratus

i see i didn't vote for Mister Chuck Norris, too.... even though i kinda like him, at tymes!

----------


## trey4sports

Tough decision.... I am so conflicted about the job Trump has done as President. I believe he genuinely wants what is best for the USA and I appreciate the fact that he supports American sovereignty, however profligate spending will doom this country. Trump's rhetorical calls for a more non-interventionist foreign policy have allowed our wing of the party to become more mainstream and give us a springboard going into 2024 so I guess I'll probably just support Trump.

----------


## carlomilton26

I get that college students put in a lot of volunteer hours and all, but the people Rand needs to convince are the adults living their adult life. People moving toward retirement. People who have deeper pockets. mobdro

----------


## Anti Globalist

Good to see nobody has given a vote to Soros yet.

----------


## louisehhawk98

Kamala Harris is my fabourite! I love it !

----------


## trey4sports

This list is incomplete without Matt Gaetz.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Amash is a great guy but I doubt he'll run. I've been a bit disappointed in Rand and Massie but they're still miles above the rest. I guess there's some like Mike Lee who are okay, sometimes.

At this point I'd vote for a liberal who supports peace and gun rights and freedom of speech and free Internet (as well as all of the Bill of Rights) over most of the Republican party. Not like that actually exists in Congress but just hypothetically because that's what matters the most. And I don't trust Tulsi Gabbard at all. What ever happened to that ACLU type? The ACLU is now just run by cultural Marxists.

----------

